# Stirling Helicopter



## Zeamon (Mar 12, 2014)

Hi All,

 I've been working on a stirling helicopter. There are a few examples of these on YouTube and I'm working from the same set of plans.







 It's still a work in progress but I've been documenting the entire build with a series of videos. Here is a link to the YouTube Playlist.

 You can also access the videos from my site at http://www.zeamon.com

 I've only been metal working for about 5 years, so if you see things I'm doing wrong or could be doing better, please chime in.

 Enjoy,
 Ken


----------



## ausdier (Apr 3, 2014)

Looks like a fun project.
Just some pictures and a 3D PDF to have a look around.
Cheers. 





















View attachment STIRLING HELI.PDF


----------



## Zeamon (Apr 3, 2014)

Nice work! I'm almost finished with my build and will be posting photos soon.


----------



## Ripcrow (Apr 4, 2014)

Wow what scale is this in going to go check out utube now


----------



## ausdier (Apr 4, 2014)

Some overall dimensions and a soda can for scale.


----------



## Zeamon (Apr 26, 2014)

Hi All,

 I've completed the stirling helicopter and a video of it in action can be seen here: http://youtu.be/VCDEqU6TLi8











 Enjoy,
 Ken


----------



## dreeves (Apr 27, 2014)

I have seen one like this in the past. Great job on yours. Where can I find plans of Dxf file as I would love to make one.  I found my answer on you site. Thanks 

Dave


----------



## robcas631 (Apr 28, 2014)

Ken,

 I just spent some time watching some of your videos. Very interesting! Beautiful engine!


----------



## robcas631 (Apr 28, 2014)

Also, I am interested in how the lacquer holds up, as I might do the same with the engine I am currently machining. Thanks for creating the videos!


----------



## Zeamon (Apr 28, 2014)

Naturally, I'm hoping the lacquer will work. So far it all looks good, but it usually takes months before the brass starts to tarnish. I'll keep you posted.

 Ken


----------



## AussieJimG (Apr 29, 2014)

That's a beautiful model Ken. Congratulations.

I have a feeling tnat mre of these might be built.

Jim


----------



## creast (Apr 30, 2014)

That is really neat! Lovely workmanship.


----------



## dennis (Mar 25, 2015)

ausdier said:


> Looks like a fun project.
> Just some pictures and a 3D PDF to have a look around.
> Cheers.


 
Beautiful work.  I am in the process of drawing the plans in Autocad.  It will make a great project for me next winter.  What I need to know is where and what size (catalog no.) did you purchase the bevel gears from ?  Also I like the idea of using lacquer. Did you spray it ?  I was at a craft show and a guy who makes jewelry out of brass and copper uses a dipping type of lacquer.
Thank you for sharing your project. Keep up the great work.

Dennis


----------

